# Powerful Jetty Rod Recommendation



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm looking for a 10wt and a 12wt rod to use on TX jetties for big jack crevalle and large tarpon. In this case, distance is more important than accuracy since 90+% of the time I'll be blindcasting or casting to rolling fish. The rod would also need to water haul intermediate lines and move big fish in and around the rocks. It would also be nice if all those qualities came in a light rod that could be cast all day.

My background is in conventional long distance surf casting tournaments so I'm familiar with loading rods for max distance. I also understand there are tradeoffs with using distance rods to fight fish...you'll wear yourself out before you beat the fish.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Budget?


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

I'd like to keep it under 500 but I'd consider up to 800.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I have not cast the 10 or 12 wts, but based on my experience with the 8 wt and from what I've read I would look at the Echo EPRs (MSRP is something like $450-475). Very powerful. The swing weight may be a bit heavy (or at least not super light), but I expect that's the case with most rods at that price point. The TFO Axiom II-X (around $375) is another rod that I've cast only in an 8 wt but that impressed me and seems quite powerful. I certainly haven't cast every rod out there, but based on what you've said I think those would be my starting points in the search. Good luck!


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

I'll check out the EPRs, thanks! I have a TFO Axiom II-X in 8wt. I was doing some water hauls with it this weekend and, at least for me, didn't seem to get the line moving as fast as I'd like. My buddy was using a TFO BW SG Baby and that rod was impressive.

I love the Axiom II-X in less demanding conditions, though.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

No first-hand experience and it would be closer to the top end of your budget, but the G Loomis Crosscurrent GLX is another rod that comes to mind based on what you're seeking. Just from what I've read, my take is that is has a ton of power but swings heavier than some newer/current rods. Also supposedly quite durable, which I would think would be helpful if fishing from a jetty.


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

If distance and blind casting are high priorities, I’d consider a two handed rod.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

I’d take a look at the beulah opal 2 hand rods, and a rio outbound short or the beulah serum. The rods were designed for rooster fish on beaches, or the guys fishing stripers in the NE


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

In my opinion, that much distance introduces new problems with line management. My lines always seem to find their way down into the rocks somehow. A regular single handed rod that can water haul and intermediate line and shoot 80' in wind would be fine.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Tod Hagan said:


> If distance and blind casting are high priorities, I’d consider a two handed rod.


This. and....


kkeetr said:


> In my opinion, that much distance introduces new problems with line management. My lines always seem to find their way down into the rocks somehow.


This. I used to own a Beulah 2-handed surf rod that I used in the (wait for it) surf. And I would absolutely add a waist-belt stripping basket to your arsenal.....


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Check out TFOs new “big fly rod”.








Fly Fishing Archives - Temple Fork Outfitters


TFO is committed to making your fly fishing experience a lifetime experience, every time.




tforods.com





Company’s are starting to make more of these style rods for big flies and intermediate and sinking lines. I’ve got a sage payload “10wt” that I cast 11wt int line with. it also handles 450gr sinking line well for getting 10” + flies out. They make a 12wt payload with more of a Spey handle. Google musky fly casting techniques and that will save you some sore arms. Very similar to casting a surf rod once you get the hang of the timing and lining up the back cast/ water load.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

CAEX said:


> No first-hand experience and it would be closer to the top end of your budget, but the G Loomis Crosscurrent GLX is another rod that comes to mind based on what you're seeking. Just from what I've read, my take is that is has a ton of power but swings heavier than some newer/current rods. Also supposedly quite durable, which I would think would be helpful if fishing from a jetty.


FWIW I owned both the 10 and 12 CCGLX's and sold them both. They are absolute monsters and cast very similarly. Neither is a rod I'd like to cast repeatedly but they will rip a sinking line out of the water no problem. 

I still have the 11 which, while heavier than most rods today, is incredibly powerful but a much easier caster than the 10 or 12. I see used ones pop up on Ebay quite a bit.

And yes, very very durable.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

I think for your purposes, a two hander of some kind will be a better tool, like the beulah opal. And for line management, a simple collapsible stripping basket will work wonders. I use them in Mexico all the time for fishing roosters and jacks from shore. An 11 weight blind casting with a shooting head is a chore. That’s why the Scandinavians made two handed Spey and switch rods to carry heavy lines for a distance. Except they are using anywhere from 400-600 grains, water loaded skagit heads on 11-13ft rods….


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Will you be throwing floating, intermediate, or sinking line (or any combination of the three)?


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

cj.james said:


> I think for your purposes, a two hander of some kind will be a better tool, like the beulah opal. And for line management, a simple collapsible stripping basket will work wonders. I use them in Mexico all the time for fishing roosters and jacks from shore. An 11 weight blind casting with a shooting head is a chore. That’s why the Scandinavians made two handed Spey and switch rods to carry heavy lines for a distance. Except they are using anywhere from 400-600 grains, water loaded skagit heads on 11-13ft rods….


CJ, managing that much line on (and down in) the rocks makes me cuss too much.



spc7669 said:


> Will you be throwing floating, intermediate, or sinking line (or any combination of the three)?


spc7669, intermediate.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

kkeetr said:


> CJ, managing that much line on (and down in) the rocks makes me cuss too much.
> 
> 
> 
> spc7669, intermediate.


I had the precursor to the TFO BW Baby and didn’t care for the way it threw intermediate line. The Redington Predator throws it well in a 12.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> The Redington Predator throws it well in a 12.


I put one on order today. That goes along with the ECHO Boost Blue 12 I already have. Still looking, though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

Like previously mentioned, the Echo EPR is a great, powerful rod and worth checking out. I have a 9 weight and it's amazing. A little heavier than the top of the line rods but peformance is up there.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

CAEX, Brandonssmith, 
I ordered an Echo EPR 10 wt today. Going to use that as a guide for whether I'll look at the 12. Thanks!


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

kkeetr said:


> CAEX, Brandonssmith,
> I ordered an Echo EPR 10 wt today. Going to use that as a guide for whether I'll look at the 12. Thanks!


Let us know how you like it! I’m looking at an EPR in heavier weights as well


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Will do!


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> The Redington Predator throws it well in a 12.


I got to throw the Predator 12wt in my yard today. Here's the reel I was using, Colton Terrapin 13.










The rod I was comparing the Predator against was the Echo Boost Blue in 12wt. I've been told that this rod wouldn't have enough backbone to move big fish (jacks and tarpon) around the jetty rocks.










Predator is a little lighter but only has two stripper guides compared to the Echo's three.










Using the same reel, the Predator felt like a heavy and powerful rod while casting on grass. I'm going to take it to the coast this weekend to target (and hopefully catch) big jacks and see how it does in the real world.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Hardy Zane pro! Can cast it all day long in the heavy line weights. Thing throws laser beam loops too.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

thought i would chime in on the EPR rods. I use the 8wt and the 10wt EPR alot. The 8wt is perfectly matched with the SA grandslam taper. The 10wt i use for palegics here in california mostly with 3509-420g sinking lines for yellow tail and yellow fin.

One thing about the 8wt is the tip is very thin walled. I have broke mine 3 times in about 3 years of use. I have been concerned about the 10wt doing the same but it has never failed. As far as fish fighting backbone it has tons. I have taken 25lb yellowtails ( i think you call them amberjacks or reef donkeys in the east) in 100' of water and pulled them up no problem.

Dont overline these rods in my opinion. though they are fast action and lots of power i find too heavy a line bogs down the tip.. lines that are 1.5x heavy like the SA grandslam work great... something like an outbound is too much. Though strong the tip gives them finesse as well.

also i really like the cork grip shape on these rods.

And lastly action wise they are very similar to a Loomis CC GLX


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

mightyrime said:


> I use the 8wt and the 10wt EPR alot.


I got to cast the 10wt EPR over grass this weekend using a SA Sonar Titan Int line. I really liked it a lot and I'll be selling my other 10wt rod very soon! Thanks for the input!


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

mightyrime said:


> One thing about the 8wt is the tip is very thin walled. I have broke mine 3 times in about 3 years of use.


Did Echo warranty the broken rods?


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

kkeetr said:


> I got to cast the 10wt EPR over grass this weekend using a SA Sonar Titan Int line. I really liked it a lot and I'll be selling my other 10wt rod very soon! Thanks for the input!


What are your thoughts on the rod? Is it fairly stiff? The 9 weight handles sinking lines very well for me, easily 'digs' the line out of the water.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Brandonssmith said:


> What are your thoughts on the rod?


It's definitely a fast, stiff rod with quick recovery. I'll definitely be buying another in 8wt.


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

kkeetr said:


> It's definitely a fast, stiff rod with quick recovery. I'll definitely be buying another in 8wt.


Does yours have the "dual-zone" handle? It looks interesting, mine has the older style cork handle.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Brandonssmith said:


> Does yours have the "dual-zone" handle?


Sorry Brandon, I don't know what that means exactly. The handle on my 10wt looks like the cork handles on the website. My 8wt is supposed to be here today.


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

That's the new handle with the large front section (apparently gives you more control using your thumb). I have the previous version which is a regular full wells style. I've been interested to see how that new cork grip is.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Let us know how it casts


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

@captgeorge I like my EPR's a lot for casting but I haven't fought any big fish on them yet. The rod action transitions pretty quickly from an almost medium action 18" tip section to the rest of the rod which is most definitely very fast action. That gives these rods lots of backbone for the water haul. Downside is it is a little harder to 'feel' the back cast load. At least for the line that I'm using on them (I try to use true-to-weight lines and not overline them). I'm looking forward to some good scraps this year once the water warms up.


----------



## jnicosia (Jan 6, 2021)

Here in The NJ surf and jetties where most are facing east , I like a 10wt for jetty fishing . plenty of leverage and with rough surf conditions I use a heavier leader to 30lb at the tippet section and 60lb at the but section so I can grab the butt section and slide fish up slanted wet rocks.


----------

